# Looking for some info on this awesome 10" hard tire bike. (lots of pics)...



## Tricycle Monkey (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking for some info on this awesome little bike I traded for a month ago, can't find anything on it. Guy I got it off of said it's late 60's (67 or 68) and was only made one year (can't find any info to confirm this tho). It has 10" hard tires. Marked "Sears" on the front and "70" on the chain guard. I include a pic of the serial number. Any info is greatly appreciated.

Many thanks...


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 19, 2014)

*Model number*

Your model numb Says it's a sears sidewalk And look like a sears screamer but I'm no expert amf made a muscle bike called coaster brake aswell

good luck
loop


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2014)

*Not a fan of muscle bikes in general*

but I surely would hang that on my wall! Never seen one!


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 20, 2014)

That's awesome !! If you decide to sell it please let me know ..


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Jan 23, 2014)

Many thanks for the info ! Someone else told me it might be a "screamer" also... Cool cool... thanks again...



Mungthetard said:


> Your model numb Says it's a sears sidewalk And look like a sears screamer but I'm no expert amf made a muscle bike called coaster brake aswell
> 
> good luck
> loop




tanksalot, that probably wont happen for sometime, but if it dose, will do...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 24, 2014)

Tricycle Monkey said:


> Looking for some info on this awesome little bike I traded for a month ago, can't find anything on it. Guy I got it off of said it's late 60's (67 or 68) and was only made one year (can't find any info to confirm this tho). It has 10" hard tires. Marked "Sears" on the front and "70" on the chain guard. I include a pic of the serial number. Any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks...



Not trying to be a smart ass but don't you think moving the bike out of the garage you would have better pictures.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2014)

bike said:


> but I surely would hang that on my wall! Never seen one!




I completely agree!  I normally don't look twice at these things but this one has style, I want it.


----------

